
All You Need to Know to Become a Crowdfunding Investor - aleravanetti
https://medium.com/crowd-valley-collection/sec-investor-bulletin-on-securities-based-crowdfunding-12f2701724d8#.ckyklq1eg
======
timthelion
I have three comments:

\- This is great, I think. It seems like a good way for small businesses to
get money without being under the unethical wip that many angel investors
place over them.

\- "If either your net worth or your annual income is < than $100,000, then
you can invest, in any 12 month period, up to the greater of either $2,000 or
5% of the lesser of your annual income or net worth." \- This leaves me in a
not so great situation of not being allowed to invest. I have plenty of money,
but I live frugally and have very little income... That's just silly. Most
people wouldn't be in this situation, because most people have their net worth
in mutual funds, in which case they have income too. But trust fund kiddies,
people with their money in real-estate, and people who's funds comes from a
non-spousal familly member might have no or little income/net worth at all...

\- This is actually something that makes the US look like a good place to do
business...

~~~
aleravanetti
Good points, thanks! These regulations are far to be perfect, but it's a good
step forward. I am confident they will be able to make it better in the coming
years.

